# الانجيل كامل الملحن بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه لكل اخوتي*​ 
*نقدم لكم*​ 
*الانجيل **الملحن*​ 
*بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد*​ 



 
*انجيل لوقا*​ 
*

*
*او*​ 
*

*​ 
*انجيل متي*​ 

*

*
*او*​

*

*​ 
*انجيل يوحنا*​ 
*

*
*او*​ 
*

*

*ودا الاصحاح ال21 علشان نسيته من انجيل يوحنا*

http://www.4shared.com/file/259505814/501d0640/21_0.html​ 
*انجيل مرقس*​ 

*

*
*او*​ 
*

*​ 
*روابط علي الرابتشير*​ 
rapidshare​ 
*انجيل لوقا*​ 
*

*​ 

*انجيل متي*​ 

*

*​ 

*انجيل يوحنا*​

*

*​ 

*انجيل مرقس*​ 

*

*​ 
​​​​


منقول من منتدي loveyou-jesus​ 
اذكرونا في صلواتكم


----------



## MATTEW (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا سلام عليك يارب 

دنا لسه بدور علي الاناجيل بصوت ابراهيم عياد 

اشكرك يارب 

شكرا كتير ليك يا مايكل بدور عليها بقالي فتره 

سلام المسيح معك 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*اي حاجه عايزه قولي
وانا ادورلك عليها يا ماثيو
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MATTEW (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكيد يا جميل شكرا ليك 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا منتهى التميز

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشكر ليك يا ماثيو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااااائع يا مايكل 
شكرا ليك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كوكو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جناح النسر (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ...ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جناح النسر ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nermeen1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا نرمين ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ميرسى خااااااالص
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ابوتربو ع مروركم

وربنا يباركم*​


----------

